# MacBook unable to Connect to Internet!



## MrGirlfriendIT (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there, 
Thanks in advance for even looking at my problem.

My girlfriend's MacBook (OSX 10.4) recently decided to not access the internet. I have a Linksys wireless router with 2 PC's connected (via ethernet). She usually connects to the router using her built-in AirPort. But, a couple days ago, she was surfing the internet and clicked on a page, and she got the whole "You are not connected to the internet" window. Usually this is no big deal, just a quick power cycle for the router and we're back on track. This time is different. Not only does she still see the router (192.168.1.1), and can access it, but even when she's hardwired via ethernet cable the Macbook can't access the internet.

I love tech'ing things out, and am a real geek for troubleshooting. But, I can't figure this out for the life of me. My other PC's can connect wirelessly, and surf the internet with ease. But, her Macbook seems as if it just doesn't want to access the internet. 

Please help me ObiWan Kenobi, you're our only hope...


----------



## sgould (Feb 10, 2008)

Have a look in the System Prefs/Network/

Look at the settings for airport and ethernet.  Does the TCP/IP is set to DHCP and that the PPPoE page does not have the "Connect using PPPoE" ticked.  Could also check which IP addresses the network has picked up.  They should be in the same range that your other computers use.


----------



## MrGirlfriendIT (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, the TCP/IP is set to DHCP and the PPPoE page is not checked for using "Connect using PPPoE". I'm still having issues connecting to the internet...

I even tried to manually assign it an available IP address, but still no connectivity.

Are there any other possible troubleshooting steps I could be taking?


----------



## mcmoreno (Nov 28, 2008)

Greetings:

I just started having the same problem. I also opened a mobile me account so I wonder if that has changed a setting? I am having to use my PC to surf the net and handle emails while I search for a solution. 

Does anyone know what is going on. I can receive emails (very slowly) but cannot send and cannot access the internet at all.

Help


----------

